# he was wondering..why did it get so quiet in here



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2007)




----------



## JM (May 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## Davidius (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 31, 2007)

youch! 
I wonder if it was a practical joke by the producers....


----------



## Augusta (May 31, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeouch!!! That's brutal. Hey, but the anchor man is wearing a red tie and the guy in the picture isn't. QED, couldn't be the same man.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I would feel bad laughing at that, but oh well... I really _laughed out loud_ as the LOL moniker goes.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 1, 2007)




----------

